# M5 ==> best way of focus control since EOS 5 non D



## axtstern (Nov 16, 2017)

I had heard people on this forum talking about the feature that the focus of M5 can be controlled while looking through the viewfinder using the tumb on touchscreen...

Best thing since the 5 eyeball selected AF points of my good old EOS 5

For those who can't understand why the companies with the better sensors never win against Canon. The concept behind the M5 explains it. Quantum leap in focusing (DPAF) and quantum leap in focus control gives an awesome user experience. The M5 itself might not be a perfect camera but it is the StepStone to success


----------



## slclick (Nov 17, 2017)

I love this feature and it works even better (for me) when I have the right side of the screen enabled only. You need not move your thumb around as much and if you think that's a neat feature, the manual focus magnify assist (with focus peaking as well) is really helpful. It works when focus has been achieved and you have the green box, then you rotate the focus ring and you get a 5x jump.


----------



## brownmtn (Nov 17, 2017)

I love shooting with the M5. The touch focus (while using the EVF) is great, and being able to focus peek in the viewfinder, not just the screen on the back, is fantastic. I hope this is something that's eventually brought to higher end cameras. 

I enjoy the experience of shooting with the M5 more than I do my 5Dmk4. It's fun. But of course, I enjoy the overall image quality of the 5Dmk4 much more than the M5's.


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 17, 2017)

I love this feature on the M5. Being left-eyed, I use the left side of the screen with my left thumb.
They should have this feature on all their cameras.
As others have said, if I'm going out for the day, I'll usually pick up the bag with M5 in it rather than my 5d3 or 70d as I can carry a good assortment of lenses and a flash , in a small bag.

The video the M5 takes is also really good. Bright and colourful with great contrast, but it really needs an external mike.


----------

